# شامبو كاترينا Katrina على تغطية الشعر الأبيض



## مسوقة26 (19 مارس 2012)

​


تمتعي بشـعر أسود لامع 
بعيــدًا عن الصبغات والمركبات الكمياوية
وصالونات التجميل

ليس مستحيلاً ولا ضربًا من الخيال 
مع المنتج الـــرائع 

شامبو كاترينا لتسويد الشعر 
Katrina
Hair Shampoo Color

يقوم شامبو كاترينا Katrina بتغطية الشعر الأبيض (الشيب)
بدقــائق معدودة وسهولة فائقة

شامبو كاترينا Katrina بخلاصة زيت الزيتون
والأعشاب الطبيعية
وتحتوي على مادة عالية الجودة 
*حاصلة على شهادة الجودة ISO9001 *

يستخدم للــرجال والنساء 
ولايستخدم لشعر الوجه ( الشارب - واللحية )






صورة المنتج من تصويرنا الشخصي 













اسئلة وإجابات حول 
شامبو كاترينا لتسويد الشعر 
Katrina
Hair Shampoo Color

- هل يخفي شامبو كاترينا Katrina الشيب بشكل نهائي ؟!
يعمل شامبو كاترينا Katrina على تغطية الشعر الأبيض 
مثل الصبغات الأخرى فمتى مانمى شعرك ظهر الشيب
فـ شامبو كاترينا Katrina لايقضي على الشيب
بل يصبغه ويغطيه ..
----------------------
- مالمميز في شامبو كاترينا Katrina طالما أنه 
لا يخفي الشيب بشكل نهائي؟!
بكل بساطة لديك مناسبة أو زيارة مفاجئة
وقتك ضيق لايمكنك تجهيز الصبغة العادية 
والانتظار حتى الحصول على اللون المطلوب
لكن مع شامبو كاترينا Katrina 
دش سريع وغسل الشعر بـ الشامبو
بنفس الوقت حصلت على حمام وشعر أسود لامع ونظيف
وذلك في 10 دقائق فقط ..
وعلى خلاف الصبغات العادية 
فإن شامبو كاترينا Katrina بدون كمياويات
ويعطي الشعر نعومة ولمعة لاحتوائه على زيت الزيتون والأعشاب الطبيعية ..

----------------------

- مالمدة التي اترك فيها شامبو كاترينا Katrina على الشعر؟!
10 دقائق فقط وتحصلـ / ــين على شعر أسود لامع وصحي ..

----------------------

- هل يصبغ شامبو كاترينا Katrina الشعر الملون ؟!
نعم يصبغ الشعر الملون الفاتح خصل الميش واللون الأشقر






تجارب شامبو كاترينا Katrina
خاصة بمؤسسة حلا الحيــاة 
وزبائننا الكــرام ..


التجربة الأولى:
تجربة خاصة بـ مؤسسة حلا الحياة ..







----------------------

التجربة الثانية :
تجربة الأخ معاذ من تبوك جزاه الله خيرًا ..







>> وهذه صورة من رسالته إلينا <<












الأســـعار / 
كيس واحد / 15 ريال
4 أكياس وأكثر / 12 ريال 






الإستلام يد بيد في المدن التالية ..
المدينــــــه
0580809000
الرياض 
0502867743
جـــــــــدة
0569970833
القريات
0595099299


*بقية المناطق عن طريق الشحن *





















ويسعدنا تواصلكم أيضًا 
عن طريق الواتس أب Whats app على نفس الرقم

















للتعرف على المزيد من منتجات 
مؤسسة حلا الحياة
شرفونا بزيارة مواضيعنا 
بالضغط على شعار الموؤسسة في الأسفل













تم تنسيق هذا الموضوع بواسطة/ Lolo-Shop
www.lolo-shop.com​

​


----------

